# greenspring milk



## cobaltbot (Mar 23, 2007)

On the way home yesterday I found this little half pint  embossed Green Spring milk.  1941 I believe, in the Baltimore book but not with Milk Plant.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 16, 2007)

hi steve, finally getting to post my pic.   only have 2 1/2 pt. green spring milk bottles. the one on the right has 34 B 9 on base. the odd bottle has b-57, pat. applied for on base.   i did notice when checking the balt. book that 1 of the cloverland 1/2 pt. bottle was listed as not having a milk plant # on it.  the odd square/round bottle was not listed in the old book.  they added it to the new book under an older listing and said it was common?  does any one know when they stop using glass milk bottles?  wish i could get more information on md. milk bottles.  keep digging, take care,   rhona


----------



## jwmaddox15 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Cobaltbot,
     Where did you find this?? My grandfathers family used to own Green Spring Dairy years ago and I am trying to find any memorabilia I can find to surprise my dad! Thanks I would appreciate any advice you can offer!


----------

